

The Nazi's comprehensive graphic standards manual - rickyconnolly
http://observatory.designobserver.com/entry.html?entry=24358
Here&#x27;s a link to a PDF of the book itself, if you want to try your hand at reading German printed in tightly-spaced Fraktur:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ia700306.us.archive.org&#x2F;16&#x2F;items&#x2F;OrganisationsbuchNSDAP&#x2F;Organisationsbuch_der_NSDAP_3._Auflage_1937_678_S._Scan_Fraktur.pdf
======
rickyconnolly
And a PDF of the manual itself, if you want to try your hand at reading German
printed in tightly-spaced Fraktur:

[http://ia700306.us.archive.org/16/items/OrganisationsbuchNSD...](http://ia700306.us.archive.org/16/items/OrganisationsbuchNSDAP/Organisationsbuch_der_NSDAP_3._Auflage_1937_678_S._Scan_Fraktur.pdf)

